

Ask HN: real life examples of working smart not hard - wsnh

I&#x27;m looking for real life examples of people who are the living embodiment of working smart and not hard, people who have done something that didn&#x27;t take great intelligence or a 80 hour work week to achieve but ended up succeeding at their chosen endeavour.<p>The only one that springs to mind at the moment is the story of Money Ball (although the statistics that involved does take great deal of intelligence so maybe that isn&#x27;t the best example, hopefully a bad example is better than none at all)
======
CocaKoala
I'm not at all clear on what you're looking for. You want examples of people
who are successful by "working smart and not hard" (what does that mean?) and
then as an example, you suggest a statistician but qualify that by saying
"This is a bad example because it requires being really smart".

Aren't the people who work smart going to be smart, almost by definition? If
you rule out smart people, then it seems like you've eliminated your possible
pool of subjects.

